# Treating Potential Conditioning Problems



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

When you are first starting out with any unfit animal I understand the necessity for starting slow and slowing increasing the amount of work the animal does. I was wondering what some signs are that a goat in particular has over exerted themselves. Increased respirations and heart rate come to mind or a reluctance to move forward, but are there any other large signs?

Also and probably more importantly, what is the best way to "cool" out goat? In horses you can cool them off by hosing them and scraping away the sweat, walking them, offering them water. So far I have not noticed that goats can even sweat, when they get hot or uncomfortable they are more likely to curl up under a shady tree and pant out in pasture when the temperatures get super hot. Is that true? Do they sweat? Or is panting and heat loss through their horns the only way goats can cool off? What do you do if your goat gets overheated or starts breathing hard other than stop and take a break? 

Also when they are tired and breathing hard/stressed is it still good for them to keep eating? Half of my brain tries to rationalize that their rumen should still be offered forage so that it doesn't try to shut down? But in a simple stomach animal feeding it is not advised, so this seems slightly backwards? 

Thank you for all your help!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The main signs of over exertion I've seen with goats are panting, shaky hind legs and falling to their knees. I hiked with my goats in the summer and when they started doing those things I knew they needed a rest and a drink quickly.
My buck would get so hot in his pen, so I would keep a watering can by the fence. A few times a day I would go out and sprinkle his back and between his horns with the water and he loved it.(warm water on a hot day so they don't catch a chill).or carry a spray bottle and wet their head and armpits. Especially wet the head if they're hornless, it helps alot.

And I think it's fine to let them eat while tired, mine always do. I wouldn't give them a big bowl of grain or anything, but some hay or browse with water should be fine. I find that my goats love their minerals and salt
blocks right after hard work, it must be for the salt they lost.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the reply! 

I will remember the idea of bringing water that can be used on the goats head and armpits! It is also good to know that eating hay or browse is okay I have a goat who I would like to take with me on walks, and want to know what to look out for and what I can do to make her more comfortable! She is not the ideal pack goat, but I'm hoping she can keep me company. I took her for a few short walks in the fall but it was much cooler then.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You're welcome  . My goats and I were tired of hiking in the heat so I started taking them in the evening. Way cooler, but then the mosquitoes are everywhere!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My Oberhasli packers can take a hot hike if we move a little slower with rest breaks. One of my 3 hornless wethers does like creek water so I keep a collapsible bowl and some fruit flavored powdered Gatorade. He will drink the cool water when tempted with the fruit flavor. It does not take much powder to get him drinking. On a hike I have also soaked a terry cloth hand towel in a stream with cold water and laid it on their backs. They did not have packs to carry. I have also floated my goat by dragging them in to lake. It is funny, they were in the water half way up their ribs with me standing next to them, they relaxed and moved around.
I listening to my goats panting as a sign for slowing down. I am a nurse that listens to people breathing as part of my assessment of how they are feeling. Not much different with a goat.


----------

